# Is snow coming?



## severine (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't watched the weather in days... is snow expected in CT?  My weak ankle has been really achy today.  I wonder if it's picked up the ability to predict weather? :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

It's looking more likely to be a rain event for most of New England except for the extreme northern parts.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2007)

I stepped outside my metro Boston house this AM and me bones and me schnoz detected that smell and that feeling just before frozen precip makes it in.  I know temps support niar, but sometimes you gotta trust your gut (or in my case, schnoz)....

Can't wait for my ski club meeting tonight so I can be surrounded by the minority who enjoy the shoveling variety of precip.  Forecast for Stowe looks grand.  I'll bet the trails at BV are fine.   Ho ho ho....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2007)

Snow BIG wet stuff now @ 9 am in NNY


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, at least it's snowing somewhere!  :lol:


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 29, 2007)

Tug Hill (NNY) is gonna get pounded with snow tonight. Guess they're calling for a foot or more there. Only 3ish inches where I am--bummer


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

sad face. Northern ME is getting slammed, though. Is that far enough south to hit sunday river or sugarloaf?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep what we  were getting @ 9 turned to rain flakes now


----------



## davidhowland14 (Nov 29, 2007)

I feel sorry for wachusett right now. low elevation = rain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2007)

> Northern ME is getting slammed, though. Is that far enough south to hit sunday river or sugarloaf?



According to that map, no.



> I feel sorry for wachusett right now. low elevation = rain.



It's drizzling here, but not raining. No major damage today. Although things may be a little firm tonight.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> According to that map, no.
> 
> 
> 
> It's drizzling here, but not raining. No major damage today. Although things may be a little firm tonight.


 
firm?  you mean _*fast*_?


----------

